# Moving a misplaced review



## Tacoma (Apr 17, 2010)

One of the reviews under Banff Rocky Mountain Resort is actually a review of Banff Gate Mountain Lodge.  Could a moderator get this moved?  I saw it months ago but finally realized it was not for the BRMR.


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 17, 2010)

Tacoma said:


> One of the reviews under Banff Rocky Mountain Resort is actually a review of Banff Gate Mountain Lodge.  Could a moderator get this moved?  I saw it months ago but finally realized it was not for the BRMR.



you would need to contact the review manager to inform him/her to move it to the correct location.

this is easily done by browsing to the review page in question and clicking on the "contact review manager" link.

this link allows you to send a message directly to the review manager for that resort and they can take care of it.


----------



## Tacoma (Apr 18, 2010)

Thanks Brian I will do that within the next few days.  Couldn't figure it out on my own.

Joan


----------

